# How big a role will Scola play next season?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

At first I thought he was going to be Robert Horry's replacement, but finding out Horry has a player option for next season and the Spurs have a chance to repeat he'll most likely be back (especially considering that he'll be saved for the playoffs). With Nazr Mohammed coming back as well, where do you guys see Luis Scola fitting into the rotation?

After watching him play in the Olympics, I feel that Scola will be a tremendous compliment to Tim Duncan because he'll be able to operate in the high post clearing out space for Duncan to work down low. Just looking at the situation in the front court, it being crowded and all, I wonder where he fits into plans with him coming over.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't know what it is about this Spurs board, but it seems like every time I ask a question, something pertaining to it comes out in the paper the next day.



> The Spurs hope to keep Horry as one of those pieces. Though Horry will turn 35 in August, he had enough spring in his legs to average 9.3 points and 5.4 rebounds in the playoffs. He made 44.7 percent of his 3-pointers, none more important than the winning one with 5.8 seconds left in overtime of Game 5.
> 
> Having earned a raise, either from the Spurs or someone else, Horry is expected to decline the $1.1 million option in his contract.





> The Spurs will try to make Argentina's Luis Scola, a second-round pick from 2002 who is playing for Spain's Tau Ceramica, one of their significant additions this summer. A physical, 6-foot-9 forward, the 24-year-old Scola would like to join the Spurs. Money will determine whether their partnership becomes a reality.
> 
> Unlike previous summers, the Spurs don't have salary-cap room. To re-sign Horry and add Scola or any free agents, they will be limited to using the $4.9 million mid-level exception and $1.6 million exception. The exact value of the two exceptions won't be determined until the league finalizes its new collective bargaining agreement on July 22.





> Rasho Nesterovic, who has four years and almost $30 million remaining on his contract, lost his starting position to Mohammed after he sprained his left ankle near the end of the season. If team officials decide Mohammed is skilled enough to keep the position — and Scola is signed — they might try to assess Nesterovic's trade value.


LINK

So from the sounds of that, if they could get Scola over here he could be the first reserve big to come in the game. I wonder how much it'd take for him to come over, Nocioni took about over half of the MLE, but I'm curious to whether or not the Spurs can pay enough to keep Scola and Horry (if Horry opts out).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You beat me to posting that article in the Express News. It has some very good tidbits about the Spurs and the upcoming free agency, including the parts you mentioned. After reading that article, I now realize the possibility that Horry might not be back. The Spurs don't have cap room this time around, and as much as the Spurs need Horry back, I don't think they will give Horry a lot of the MLE if that means losing 2-3 other players like Devin Brown and even Scola. 



Anywho, sorry to ramble sort of off-topic, so as far as Scola's role with the team next year, if he is on the team next year, I think it will be very similar to Malik Rose's role dating back to all of last season and the first half of this season. Pop pretty much goes with the matchups, so Scola's minutes would fluctuate just like Rose's did in his last year and a half with the Spurs. I could see Scola getting 5 more minutes per game during the regular season, but when the playoffs come, it's BSB's time.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Found some more information on this, speculation from Marc Stein..



> The backup option is waiving Nesterovic later this summer via the one-time mulligan teams are expected to receive -- soon to be known as the Allan Houston Rule -- as part of the new collective bargaining agreement. In that scenario, Nesterovic would receive the remaining $30 million-plus on his contract without any of that money counting in luxury-tax calculations.
> 
> Either way, Rasho's rotation spot is going to Luis Scola, another Argentine second-round draft pick (like Manu) who will undoubtedly bolster the Spurs' frontcourt unit. Scola is only 6-8, but he's considered the world's best power forward not playing in the NBA. He also seems to have a bit of the Ginobili Gene, winning pretty much everywhere he's been.
> 
> The front line could still use a dose of athleticism to better resemble the Detroit model, with or without Scola, and sources close to free-agent forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim say Reef would love to come to San Antonio after missing the playoffs in each of his nine seasons. The Spurs, though, will likely need a portion of their $4.9 million mid-level exception to extricate Scola from his Spanish League contract, meaning they're unlikely to have enough left to keep Reef away from one of his many East suitors (Miami, Washington, New Jersey and Cleveland, just to name four).


LINK


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You beat me to posting that article in the Express News. It has some very good tidbits about the Spurs and the upcoming free agency, including the parts you mentioned. After reading that article, I now realize the possibility that Horry might not be back. The Spurs don't have cap room this time around, and as much as the Spurs need Horry back, I don't think they will give Horry a lot of the MLE if that means losing 2-3 other players like Devin Brown and even Scola.
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, sorry to ramble sort of off-topic, so as far as Scola's role with the team next year, if he is on the team next year, I think it will be very similar to Malik Rose's role dating back to all of last season and the first half of this season. Pop pretty much goes with the matchups, so Scola's minutes would fluctuate just like Rose's did in his last year and a half with the Spurs. I could see Scola getting 5 more minutes per game during the regular season, but when the playoffs come, it's BSB's time.


Spurs have the option on Devin Brown...unless some team offers him big money and the Spurs don't match, he'll be back. I hope so!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Found some more information on this, speculation from Marc Stein..
> 
> 
> 
> LINK





Thanks for providing that Philly. I didn't catch that article. 


Shareef Abdur-Rahim huh? It's interesting, but the roster isn't big enough for him, Horry, and Scola. It might not even be big enough for Scola and Horry.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Moe The Bartender said:


> Spurs have the option on Devin Brown...unless some team offers him big money and the Spurs don't match, he'll be back. I hope so!



Devin Brown doesn't have an option on his contract. I'm not sure if that's what you were trying to say. 


I doubt any team is going to take a flyer on Devin Brown with his back and all. He's 27 years old or something like that and I don't see there being much interest in him in terms of multi year contracts.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Shareef Abdur-Rahim huh? It's interesting, but the roster isn't big enough for him, Horry, and Scola. It might not even be big enough for Scola and Horry.


I'd love to get Shareef. He'd fit in perfectly.


----------



## bkbballer16 (Apr 28, 2005)

He woint be a big role but will be important


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

I'm a big fan of Scola and I guess he is perfect backup for duncan. And also he could be in starting lineup because he's better than Nazr.


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Thanks for providing that Philly. I didn't catch that article.
> 
> 
> Shareef Abdur-Rahim huh? It's interesting, but the roster isn't big enough for him, Horry, and Scola. It might not even be big enough for Scola and Horry.


Reef is an excellent two-way Small Forward as well though. I'd kill to get him on my team. He's a tough warrior who will give Bruce some much needed assistance. Too bad that Rasho will leave though, he really had an off-year. 

I wouldn't mind going into the 2006 season with the following line-up:

- Nazr Mohammed
- Tim Duncan
- Bruce Bowen
- Manu Ginobili
- Tony Parker
----------------
- Robert Horry
- Beno Udrih
- Brent Barry
- Shareef Abdur-Rahim
- Luis Scola
- Devin Brown

We would have all positions well covered.. Rasho, Robinson as well as perhaps Linton Johnson will clear up space.

Just thinking out loud though.. it's probably not within our budget to sign Reef and keep Brown around.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

I would love to see Scola end up playing like a Corliss Williamson. A guy who can come off the bench and score frequently at a reasonably efficient clip.

I am sure the overall energy and passion will come with Scola's game, seeing that is his personality. But I just hope he can score somewhat similiar to Corliss Williamson or even a Malik Rose (2001-2003).

Scola probably could be a mix of those guys. Malik type of emotion and energy, with less emphasis on rebounding and more on scoring like the prime Corliss.

Although I don't expect Scola to score as many points per minute as Corliss did the year he won 6MOY, but as long as he is efficient and productive in his limited minutes I would be extremely happy.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Not that Corliss Williamson is a horrible player or anything, but I wouldn't want to see him turn out like that. I'm not expecting Scola to by anything more than a very good reserve (Which is what Corliss was in his prime), but I'd like to see him be more versatile and contribute in more ways than Corliss. He was/is a one dimensional player, and that's about it.


----------



## Cloud786 (Mar 18, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> You beat me to posting that article in the Express News. It has some very good tidbits about the Spurs and the upcoming free agency, including the parts you mentioned. After reading that article, I now realize the possibility that Horry might not be back. The Spurs don't have cap room this time around, and as much as the Spurs need Horry back, I don't think they will give Horry a lot of the MLE if that means losing 2-3 other players like Devin Brown and even Scola.



We have early bird rights to both Devin and Horry, so we could sign them up to the MLE without actually using the MLE. We can keep them both I believe, as well as bring Scola onboard.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Cloud786 said:


> We have early bird rights to both Devin and Horry, so we could sign them up to the MLE without actually using the MLE. We can keep them both I believe, as well as bring Scola onboard.



How do you do that when you're already over the cap? I've read that the Spurs can match any offer up to the MLE for Devin Brown, which to me means that the MLE is the only money that can be used to sign FA's, not counting the veteran's minimum.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> How do you do that when you're already over the cap? I've read that the Spurs can match any offer up to the MLE for Devin Brown, which to me means that the MLE is the only money that can be used to sign FA's, not counting the veteran's minimum.


When you have a player's early bird rights you can match up to the MLE and give up to a six year deal, and it counts seperate from the team's MLE. So you could re-sign the two early bird FAs, and then get a FA with the MLE.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> When you have a player's early bird rights you can match up to the MLE and give up to a six year deal, and it counts seperate from the team's MLE. So you could re-sign the two early bird FAs, and then get a FA with the MLE.




That applies to Horry as well? 


I'm lost on the whole MLE thing and bird rights. I thought I use to understand both pretty well a few years ago, but I always seem to get confused and lost on both now.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Not that Corliss Williamson is a horrible player or anything, but I wouldn't want to see him turn out like that. I'm not expecting Scola to by anything more than a very good reserve (Which is what Corliss was in his prime), but I'd like to see him be more versatile and contribute in more ways than Corliss. He was/is a one dimensional player, and that's about it.


Hmm I don't know about that. Corliss was a 6MOY. He may not have been a great defensive player, but I doubt Scola will be either. Nor will Scola be a good rebounder. 

So what is it you expect Scola do really well of the bench, other than score and maybe hustle and make some nice passes? He is not really a mega rebounder even in Europe, and he is not a fantastic passer nor defender. 

Of course he can look good on D in the Spurs system and pass well, but thats a given. What the team needs from him most will be efficient scoring, frequent scoring, and the occasional hustle rebound and passing play.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That applies to Horry as well?
> 
> 
> I'm lost on the whole MLE thing and bird rights. I thought I use to understand both pretty well a few years ago, but I always seem to get confused and lost on both now.


Yeah, it applies to Horry as well.

The early bird exception covers players who have been on a team for two years (without being traded).

Truthfully, I had no clue this existed until a few months ago, I'm fairly certain that this will be carried over into the new CBA as well.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

He will win MVP next season. Duncan will be thrust into the Robinson role, and Scola will reign supreme.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> He will win MVP next season. Duncan will be thrust into the Robinson role, and Scola will reign supreme.


 :rofl:


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't really know much about Scola, but I do know about Horry. I lived in Houston when the Rockets won their championships, and I became a huge Horry fan at that time. I agree with the statement I recently read that he is the best role player of all time. Having said that, though, I think the Spurs would be nuts to keep him next year. The front court is not crowded; it is thin and vulnerable. Massenburg and the Big Dog were stop-gaps that will not be invited back. Rasho has never lived up to expectations and is now too overpayed to keep on the roster as Nazr's backup. Sean Marks provides maximum enthusiasm and minimum ability. The team simply cannot afford to keep any of those guys or a guy like Horry, who is now a "playoff specialist." Unless Scola is a real gem and/or they find another real frontcourt gem in free agency, the Spurs could be in big trouble. If Timmy sustains an injury that keeps him down for an extended period--hello lottery.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

sasaint said:


> I don't really know much about Scola, but I do know about Horry. I lived in Houston when the Rockets won their championships, and I became a huge Horry fan at that time. I agree with the statement I recently read that he is the best role player of all time. Having said that, though, I think the Spurs would be nuts to keep him next year. The front court is not crowded; it is thin and vulnerable. Massenburg and the Big Dog were stop-gaps that will not be invited back. Rasho has never lived up to expectations and is now too overpayed to keep on the roster as Nazr's backup. Sean Marks provides maximum enthusiasm and minimum ability. The team simply cannot afford to keep any of those guys or a guy like Horry, who is now a "playoff specialist." Unless Scola is a real gem and/or they find another real frontcourt gem in free agency, the Spurs could be in big trouble. If Timmy sustains an injury that keeps him down for an extended period--hello lottery.


So even though Massenburg and Robinson won't be back, and rasho will be traded, and we have a thin frontcourt with only Tim, Nazr and Scola, the Spurs would be nuts to keep the 6'10'' Horry?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

The very fact that they will be thin means that they should replace Horry with a younger free agent who can provide more quality minutes during the regular season. A "playoff specialist" is a luxury in which they should not invest precious free agent dollars under their cap restrictions. They need a player who can be a more full-time contributor.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sasaint said:


> If Timmy sustains an injury that keeps him down for an extended period--hello lottery.




The same could be said for any Superstar in the league. You can't replace guys like Duncan, Shaq, Garnett, etc, so of course if they go down early enough in the season you'll be headed to the lottery.

As far as your statement about the bigs being thin and vunerable, I don't see it. The Spurs just happened to win the title with the same thin and vunerable big men against a team like Detroit who has 3 very good players at the PF/C spots. Also, by your theory, what happens if Tony Parker goes down? We're done for. What happens if Manu goes down? We're done for. If the Spurs' big men are thin and vunerable, than the whole damn bench is vunerable as well, and I don't find that true at all.

The Spurs would be just fine with Scola, Horry, and Rasho in the backcourt. That's a starting center and two good reserves coming off the bench, so if that's thin and vunerable the whole league has a thin and vunerable front line.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sasaint said:


> The very fact that they will be thin means that they should replace Horry with a younger free agent who can provide more quality minutes during the regular season. A "playoff specialist" is a luxury in which they should not invest precious free agent dollars under their cap restrictions. *They need a player who can be a more full-time contributor.*




Scola. He would be the "full time contributor." The thing is that Scola would take the Malik Rose role. Rose was the guy who played the majority during the regular season, and when the playoffs came Horry stepped in and played fantastic ball. Scola would step into the rotation during the regular season and get 20-22 minutes per game during the regular season, and Horry would be used sparingly and in emergencies. 


Why all of the sudden are you ragging on Horry? The guy helps the team win a title and you label him as a "playoff specialist", and say the Spurs would be nuts to bring him back. You're honestly the only Spurs fan I've come across who says the Spurs shouldn't bring back Horry, so forgive me for trying to figure out why that is. If the guy wants an insane contract, then yeah, he doesn't need to be back. But if the Spurs have a chance to keep him without hurting their other plans, they would be nuts *NOT* to bring him back. If I was to go into detail about how important Horry was to this team during the playoffs, I'd write another 3-4 paragraphs.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not ragging on Horry at all. I've been a huge fan of his since his rookie season in Houston. There just comes a time when a guy needs to hang it up, no matter how great he has been. I personally thought that Horry would retire after they won the championship this year, and I would have liked to see him go out on top. Instead, I keep hearing that some folks seem to think that his playoff performance has earned him a raise. At his old salary, maybe the Spurs can gamble one more year on an ageing "playoff specialist" who had an injured shoulder at season's end. But I think it would be a bad move to bring him back with an increased salary. There also comes a time when a team needs to move in a different direction. IMO with the cap constraints facing the Spurs, they can't keep an expensive, disappointing player like Rasho as a backup or a "playoff specialist" like Horry. They need more than Duncan, Mohammed and an unproven Scola during the regular season for their bigs. I think the writing is already on the wall as far as Rasho is concerned--if they can't trade him, indications are they will cut him and his big contract. That would free up some $. Letting Horry go would free up more. Maybe the Spurs could then sign SAR from Portland. That would represent a nice upgrade.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Au contraire, Koko, assuming Devin Brown returns the Spurs are very deep at positions 1-3: Parker, Udrih, Wilks, Ginobili, Barry, Bowen, Brown. (And I would like to take the opportunity to praise Bruce. During the playoffs and especially against Detroit, I think Bruce put the ball on the floor and drove to the basket with more frequency and effectiveness than he ever has. I applaud the way he continues to develop his game to become a more complete player.) But, unlike you I am not a fan of Rasho, nor do I believe the Spurs will bring him back. So, I think their bigs need help. It is a real boon to the team to be able to limit Timmy to 36-38 minutes per game during the regular season.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It depends on what you mean by "fan" of Rasho. I support him, I want him to do good, but I don't go out of my way to support him. He'd be a starting Center in other places around the league, certainly not all of them and probably not even most, but a good amount. That's how bad the Center position is in the NBA unfortunately. As far as bringing him back, I think it's a possibility that his contract is bought out or whatever, but I still think the Spurs have faith in him, and I'm doubting that they would get rid of his contract.

As for Horry, I see where you are coming from now. I didn't see you mention money in your first post about Horry being back, so I didn't understand where you were coming from. If the guy wants an insane amount of money, he's gone. The guy was insanely valuable to the Spurs in the playoffs, but the Spurs are going to have a limit on what they decide to pay the guy.


----------

